# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang 4 ngày 3 đêm gia rẻ

## dulichanhsaomoi

Tour du lịch Nha Trang
 (Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô + Máy bay)

Nha Trang với vẻ đẹp nên thơ của biển xanh, cát trắng, nắng vàng, của những vịnh biển tuyệt đẹp và những rặng san hô rực rỡ, Nha Trang là điểm đến lý tưởng cho những kỳ nghỉ dưỡng ngọt ngào. Khám phá vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn của Nha Trang, du khách sẽ không khỏi ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ thơ mộng của cảnh, vẻ thân thiện của con người và những thăng trầm lịch sử đã in dấu trên nhiều di tích văn hóa. 

Chương trình chi tiết:

NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - NHA TRANG (Ăn tối)

Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel đón quý  khách tại điểm hẹn đưa quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Cam Ranh, tới sân bay Cam Ranh xe ôtô đón đoàn đưa về thành phố Nha Trang, quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn.
14h00: Xe đưa quý khách đến Vinpearlland đi cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam để đến với khu du lịch 5 sao Vinpearl land ( Hòn Ngọc Việt), quý khách tự do vui chơi, khám phá các trò chơi trong khu du lịch nay như: Tầu lượt cao tốc, đu quay dây văng, đu quay cảm giác mạnh, đu quay thú nhún, đu quay con voi, phim 4D, xe đụng, siêu thị game, ( chi phí các trò chơi bao gồm trong tour). Ăn tối tại  nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

NGÀY 02: THAM QUAN VỊNH NHA PHU (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

- Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
 Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên. 
  Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo): 
- Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
- Thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên. 
- Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc).
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi. 
  Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):
- Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê. 
- Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
- Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...
- Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi. 

NGÀY 03: THAM QUAN KDL YANG BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

- Ăn sáng. Khởi hành đi Yangbay. Trên đường đi Quý khách sẽ có dịp hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, ngắm cảnh đồng lúa, làng quê Khánh Hòa, làng dân tộc Raglay.    
- Đoàn đến Công Viên Yangbay, xe điện đưa quý khách tham quan Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi với những phần quà đầy hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo  (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
- Tham quan Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 – nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung...), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng và quý khách có thể tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Đại ngàn với các món đặc sản núi rừng.
- Tham quan Thác Yang Bay và Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước... Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc Quý khách có thể dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
- Tham quan trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu 
- Xe đưa Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

NGÀY 04: NHA TRANG - HÀ NỘI ( Ăn sáng, trưa)

- Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
- Tham quan Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy).
- Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
- Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu. 
- Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà (phí tự túc). Tự do tham quan và mua sắm Chợ Đầm (Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung).
11h00: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng và trả phòng khách sạn.
13h30: Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh đáp chuyến bay của Hàng không Việt Nam trở về Hà Nội.
Về tới sân bay Nội Bài xe ôtô đón đoàn về điểm xuất phát, chia tay Quý khách, kết thúc chương trình và hẹn gặp lại.

Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 2.150.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao) 
Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ để biết giá chính xác.

* Giá bao gồm:

1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*,  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 100.000đ/bữa chính và 30.000đ/bữa sáng.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
6- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

* Giá không bao gồm:  

1-  Vé cáp treo vào Vinpearland. Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội//Nha Trang//Hà Nội (Giá vé phụ thuộc vào thời gian đặt tour).
* Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.3932 0255 Hotline: 0987 303 118 ( Ms Mơ)


NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

